# For God's sake, please find my type.



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

God said:


> @S.A.D villan
> 
> I'm going to adamantly disagree with ISTJ again. I have comfort in the sense that my house makes me feel happy and safe and that my couch is heaven. I am not comfortable in most social situations or outside of my house unless I deem myself to be in a dominant position. I'm that person who has her feet widly spaced apart and arms crossed over her chest in an attempt to find comfort in any situation.
> 
> ...


Sorry the link to the test:

Free Enneagram Personality Test


----------



## S.A.D villan (Jan 8, 2014)

You literally just proved that you are ISTJ to me.
When I meant comfort, I meant physical comfort. You obviously don't value Se although you are strong in it because you say that you plan out your daily activities to include relaxation. Also, the planning out excessively can be contributed to weak Ni.
The fact that you're too cynical of people tells me that you have weak Fe and that you value Fi.


----------



## God (Apr 11, 2013)

@Grehoy

Okay, so you didn't link me so I used the PerC test and got 5w6 (I usually get 5w4). 

And then you linked me and this is what I got:



Enneagram Test Results

The Enneagram is a personality system which divides the entire human personality into nine behavioral tendencies, this is your score on each...

Type 1 Perfectionism	||||||||||	38%
Type 2	Helpfulness	||||||||||||	42%
Type 3	Image Focus	||||||||||||||||||	74%
Type 4	Individualism	||||||||||||||||||||	86%
Type 5	Intellectualism	||||||||||||||||	70%
Type 6	Security Focus	||||||||||||	46%
Type 7	Adventurousness	||||||||||||	50%
Type 8	Aggressiveness	||||||||||||||||	62%
Type 9	Calmness	||||||||||||||||||	74%

type	score	type behavior motivation
4	21 I must be unique/different to survive.
3	18 I must be impressive and attractive to survive.
9	18 I must maintain peace/calm to survive.
5	17 I must be knowledgeable to survive.
8	15 I must be strong and in control to survive.
7	12 I must be fun and entertained to survive.
6	11 I must be secure and safe to survive.
2	10 I must be helpful and caring to survive.
1	9 I must be perfect and good to survive.

Your main type is Type 4 
Your variant stacking is sp/sx/so
Your level of health is very low, i.e. very unhealthy

Your main type is which ever behavior you utilize most and/or prefer. Your variant reflects your scoring profile on all nine types: so = social variant (compliant, friendly), sx = sexual variant (assertive, intense), sp = self preservation variant (withdrawn, security seeking). For info on the flaws of the Enneagram system click here.


Based on your health score you would benefit from working on your...
physical health/fitness 
psychological health


----------



## God (Apr 11, 2013)

@S.A.D villan

I don't have much Se. I desire to have more Se. I have so little Se that I end up zoning out and don't know what is happening around me half of the time. I shut down when placed with things that are 'in the moment' typically, and I end up having to resort to trying and using my gut instincts to help me. I overthink the moment and I end up doing stupid stuff. 
I space out while driving and run red lights a lot, just because I forgot that there was a light there in general. I'm more in my own mind than I am in the environment. It takes concentration to actually realize the world around me is a living, breathing thing. 

I experience the world from behind a window pane.


----------



## S.A.D villan (Jan 8, 2014)

Okay, well I think you're definitely a Te/Fi user. So you think you prefer Ni/Se? Why?


----------



## God (Apr 11, 2013)

@S.A.D villan

I've taken around fifty MBTI tests. Never once have I gotten S. I don't identify with the description of Se, either. 

I'm someone who is usually seen as a bit emotionally distant and almost aloof. I'm not really in the moment, I'm in my own head. 

Maybe I'm wrong, but both my gut says otherwise. As does my experience.


----------



## S.A.D villan (Jan 8, 2014)

Okay... which description do you think fits you more:
Judicious types believe in relaxation and enjoyment of beautiful surroundings while indulging in a variety of interesting intellectual pursuits, making quadras of these types more leisurely, gentle and whimsical. OR
Decisive types believe in the drive of ambition, fighting to achieve more of what they want in life while feeling that their life is serving a long term purpose or destiny, making quadras of these types more intense, aggressive and 'big picture'.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

God doesn't know her type - again. Last person that had God as a user name suffered from the same problem.

I'm not telling you your type, but seems ISTJ (most likely) or INTJ.


----------



## God (Apr 11, 2013)

@S.A.D villan

It's about a 50/50 because I need a drive in my life and to feel important but other than that I'm Judicious.


----------



## God (Apr 11, 2013)

@niss

Yeah, that was me. I was God a year ago and I never really came to a resolution?

One person was convinced I was an INFJ and the other person thought I was an INTJ.


----------



## S.A.D villan (Jan 8, 2014)

Okay how about this
"Thought to have a “mature” mentality. Combines social influence with long-term strategy. This means that Gammas prefer to have focused meetings, discussing issues that can be resolved for the long term good. Often these issues are of a serious nature, with laughter being replaced by dry, factual information that leads to productive results. At the same time, strong leadership is valued, with social pressure between individuals being required for people to make agreements. Friendships are slow to form but can last for life, with a strong emphasis on individuals proving their reliability to others in order to earn their trust. Gammas will tend to consider their own opinions towards issues carefully and when necessary, will prefer people to speak their mind harshly and disagree rather than agree to be friendly. They can be extreme in their judgements of others, forming long-lasting grudges against those they deem 'evil'. To envision a Gamma setting, think of a business meeting or networking event. Examples include the Victorian British Empire and American Capitalism."
OR
"Thought to have a “senior” mentality. Combines humanitarian growth with earthy pragmatism. This means that Deltas like quaint, attractive surroundings in which they can discuss new ideas that coincide with their values. At the same time, they enjoy sound, practical advice where actions are assessed by their realistic outcomes. Deltas prefer to speak in understatement and with sincerity, with respectful disagreements being common but rarely with aggression. Drama is avoided and seen as distasteful with disagreeing individuals not wishing to "hang out their dirty laundry" but instead talk it out behind closed doors. Deltas can be quite insular and prefer to confide in those that they like and feel they can trust. As such, Delta groups tend to fragment into smaller clusters, discussing issues that are important to them alone. To envision a Delta setting, think of tea at a country estate. Examples include The Amish and the animated films of the Disney Renaissance."


----------



## God (Apr 11, 2013)

@S.A.D villan

Delta 100%


----------



## S.A.D villan (Jan 8, 2014)

Okay with the combination of Delat and Judicious values I will remain with my initial typing. ISTJ.


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

God said:


> @Grehoy
> 
> Okay, so you didn't link me so I used the PerC test and got 5w6 (I usually get 5w4).
> 
> ...


This looks like ISFP. But it doesn't fit with your descriptions. Your descriptions sound more like INTP.


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

God said:


> When I was ten and first found MBTI, it was what I tested as. It's the most valid view here but falls short on some places.


What would you say are the areas where it falls short?


----------



## God (Apr 11, 2013)

@Grehoy

I am an enigma. 
@LostFavor

The main difference is that I'm not really an optimist, I don't see the good in people, and I don't really want to help the world. 

I see reality, not delusions of good faith. The thing I'm best at is understanding people, and sadly that comes with understanding how innately hostile some are. 

The world is pretty flawed and people are difficult for me to make true, deep connections with. I have a bridge into their mind but not the adaquate structures to make that structure substantial enough to cross. 

I'm a realist and a cynic, not the idealist of the INFP.


----------



## nix1 (Jun 25, 2014)

You sound like an INTP to me. But you said that is the type (between INTP, INTJ and INFJ) you feel less identified with...
May I ask why? Which aspects of the INTP personality differ from yours?


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

God said:


> The main difference is that I'm not really an optimist, I don't see the good in people, and I don't really want to help the world.
> 
> I see reality, not delusions of good faith. The thing I'm best at is understanding people, and sadly that comes with understanding how innately hostile some are.
> 
> ...


Well to be fair, I don't think one necessarily needs to be those things to be an INFP. It may simply be that the aforementioned traits are common among INFPs. 

INFJs, for example, are stereotyped to be warm and loving, but I'm pretty sure I've run into INFJs who aren't particularly warm at all and mostly just want to be left alone.

I think things like being a realist or an idealist tend to get defined more by life circumstances and upbringing than personality type and the functions.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

God said:


> @niss
> 
> Yeah, that was me. I was God a year ago and I never really came to a resolution?
> 
> One person was convinced I was an INFJ and the other person thought I was an INTJ.


IIRC, The other person that had the user name of God is now called @dagnytaggart.


----------



## lightwing (Feb 17, 2013)

I feel like I should add this to my signature: don't get hung up on E = Social.

Reading over your OP and skimming through this thread at your replies, ENTP seems like a good match.

Profile of the ENTP Personality Type | TypeFinder

In your OP, you mentioned almost always having gut feelings which were right about 75% of the time. Seems like Ne dom to me. Ti aux is everywhere too, but your preference for how other's feel seems to put Fe higher than inferior, which is why I think your E and not I.

So yeah:
Ne dom
Ti aux
Fe tertiary
Si inferior

= ENTP

INTP flips all those (Ti - Ne - Si - Fe) and that would essentially stand you on your head from the way you seem to be to me.

The wikipedia article said something that stuck me about you as well. This is an observation really, rather than an accusation:



> A ENTP could consider everything above to be only one's personal interpretation.


Of course you should read that in context on the page, but you seem like one who frequently applies this "principle" (possibly exhibited by your aforementioned skepticism).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ENTP


----------



## mbtiexplorer (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm confused between intj or infj or intp can you help me find out . i think i'm an intj but i'm a bit not sure


----------



## peoplesayimanahole (May 21, 2013)

I may not be able to give much reasoning as to why, but I'm getting ENTP vibes from you God.


----------



## letter_to_dana (Jun 4, 2013)

Mmm not very good with typing other but reading this topic... I just have some questions.
1. How do you solve problems? Lets say you have to meditate a conflict. Which isn't yours. You are the person who can make others see things differently.
2. How much of an objective/subjective person are you?


----------



## mbtiexplorer (Jul 6, 2014)

documentary, but my favorite browser game genre are strategy and action.


----------



## God (Apr 11, 2013)

@letter_to_dana

1) When solving other's problems, I'm usually decently helpful. Depends on who the person is. If it's someone I don't have a well-established trust or relationship with, I'll say what they want me to say. That is, if I feel not fully in control of the situation. If it's someone I know and I feel dominant over, I'll give them the cold hard truth. 

Like, my friend's friend (who is a guy) has completely ignored her now that he has a serious relationship with his girlfriend going. He girlfriend doesn't want him to talk to my friend. My advise to her: He's a jerk. She's a jerk. Tell them they're jerks and let me punch him. 

Of course I'm half-joking, but that's my method. I don't see a direct solution so I let my friend hear what she wants to hear and then I belittle the whole situation with the visualization of me punching him. I usually make additional jokes, too, some of which are actually funny. 

All the while, people often come to me for advice. I've stopped people from committing suicide and I've helped people through horrible times. I am also off-topic. 

2) Objectively, I can't say. My answer would be subjective, wouldn't it?


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

@God This thread is for your sake.


----------



## God (Apr 11, 2013)

@mbtiexplorer

You're INTP. 

You're doubting yourself. You're a gamer who plays a lot, spends a lot of time behind the computer. You often feel inadequate when talking to people, hence your antisocial nature. You like documentaries for their factual nature because you like to hoard knowledge. 

Yeah, you're textbook INTP.


----------



## God (Apr 11, 2013)

@mikan

I just couldn't resist the title. 

The only other clever thing I can think of would be to damn something. But maybe one person would understand that God just damned it. "God damn it."

jesus, i need to find threads where people say that and then damn those things for them
o man


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

God said:


> @mikan
> 
> I just couldn't resist the title.
> 
> ...


Ne much?


----------



## God (Apr 11, 2013)

@mikan

Were you intending on typing me through my response? Because, if so, I really like that. 
You caught me. And it was a great display of Ne. 
Which helps me a lot.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

God said:


> @mikan
> 
> Were you intending on typing me through my response? Because, if so, I really like that.
> You caught me. And it was a great display of Ne.
> Which helps me a lot.


Ti, Ne, Si, Fe. Are you an INTP?


----------



## God (Apr 11, 2013)

@mikan

Usually. 
Though I read the description and it doesn't sound like me. I read the description of an ENTP and it doesn't sound like me. I read any description and it doesn't sound like me. Each type has its similarities to how I work, but none really align.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

God said:


> @mikan
> 
> Usually.
> Though I read the description and it doesn't sound like me. I read the description of an ENTP and it doesn't sound like me. I read any description and it doesn't sound like me. Each type has its similarities to how I work, but none really align.


You have a strong Fi, also Si, Ne and Te.
Possibilities: INFP(strong), ENFP, INTJ.


----------



## mirquin (Nov 3, 2013)

She sounds like an INTJ to me.


----------



## God (Apr 11, 2013)

@mikan

I can say fully well that I am not an INFP. I say the same with ENFP. INTJ, well @mirquin can tell you that I do have a lot of similarities. Usually I come down to this problem:
INTP? Or INTJ?
And then the other possibility of ENTP rears its ugly head, while all of my instincts are nailed to me being an INFJ. 

Quite frankly, I don't know. Maybe I'm overthinking. Maybe MBTI just sucks. Maybe a combination. 

Thank you for trying anyway.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

@God or you might just be beyond classification.
You sound very much like an INTJ to me.


----------



## mirquin (Nov 3, 2013)

The fact that you very quickly categorized someone else in this thread as an INTP suggests to me that you're an J: outwardly judging. But you're not so quick to judge yourself. After all, you've even gone out your way to make a thread about this. 

Also, from the way you said that that user was a "textbook INTP," I got the sense that you aren't too willing to associate yourself with the categorization of an INTP.

So between INTP and INTJ, I'd say INTJ.


----------



## mbtiexplorer (Jul 6, 2014)

What?. but i'm a scheduled person


----------



## mbtiexplorer (Jul 6, 2014)

mirquin said:


> The fact that you very quickly categorized someone else in this thread as an INTP suggests to me that you're an J: outwardly judging. But you're not so quick to judge yourself. After all, you've even gone out your way to make a thread about this.
> 
> Also, from the way you said that that user was a "textbook INTP," I got the sense that you aren't too willing to associate yourself with the categorization of an INTP.
> 
> So between INTP and INTJ, I'd say INTJ.


what is the description of intp


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

God said:


> Maybe MBTI just sucks. Maybe a combination.


MBTI definitely sucks. It's inconsistent with itself and it's anti-intellectual. The type descriptions are appalling and vague and promote elitism. Those who do stick around get involved with Carl Jung's work; Jung is the person who theorized the idea of cognitive functions. Socionics is another direction to go, which expanded on Jung's work in a logical direction.



mirquin said:


> The fact that you very quickly categorized someone else in this thread as an INTP suggests to me that you're an J: outwardly judging. But you're not so quick to judge yourself.


If you want to type people, you need to learn the cognitive functions. What you're currently doing is taking the dichotomies too literally.


----------

